# Dark Matter 2 review



## Thorsten Meyer

*http://www.stringaudio.com/darkmatter2?tracking=593254cb9ed9b (Dark Matter 2) *is out and adds brand new sample content compared to *http://www.stringaudio.com/darkmatter?tracking=593254cb9ed9b (Dark Matter (One)).* For Dark Matter one customers there is an upgrade option. *http://www.stringaudio.com/darkmatter2?tracking=593254cb9ed9b (Dark Matter 2) * does use content from *http://www.stringaudio.com/darkmatter?tracking=593254cb9ed9b (Dark Matter (One)).*






*http://www.stringaudio.com/darkmatter2?tracking=593254cb9ed9b (Dark Matter 2)* allows you to generate a variety of different cinematic sounds *. *Compared to http://www.stringaudio.com/darkmatter?tracking=593254cb9ed9b (Dark Matter (One)) it has added some elements to the interface but still comes with a minimalist look that is easy to use and get's you results fast that sound good.



Each instrument is composed of six layers and features several GB of sample material, giving you a lot of combinations and sound colors. Use one of the pre-programmed snapshots or use the powerful randomize function to create your own sounds.

http://www.stringaudio.com/darkmatter2?tracking=593254cb9ed9b (Dark Matter 2) is divided into five sections:







Main (combine six layers)
On the Main page you can combine and shape six sounds. 
Color (convolution reverb)
Using the Color page you can use up to 6 convolvers, each with a different impulse response. Dark Matter 2 comes with 121 different impulse responses which can be used with the included convolution reverb. 
Motion (arpeggiator)
There included arpeggiator is located on the Motion Page.
Effects (audio shaping)
The Effect Page allows you to shape the used audio, there are five effects available with an additional highpass and lowpass filter. You can control the effect using the mod wheel.
Reamp (punch and saturation)
On the Reamp page you have the possibility to add punch and saturation or boost frequencies to your taste
On the *Main page* you can combine and shape six sounds.








Using the *Color page* you can use up to 6 convolvers, each with a different impulse response. Dark Matter 2 comes with 121 different impulse responses which can be used with the included convolution reverb.






 

There included arpeggiator is located on the *Motion page*.








The *Effect page* allows you to shape the used audio, there are five effects available with an additional highpass and lowpass filter. You can control the effect using the mod wheel.









On the *Reamp page* you have the possibility to add punch and saturation or boost frequencies to your taste.







*Dark Matter 2 is a great tool to create textures, atmospheres, drones, soundscapes and pulses. *


Ease of use interface
Huge selection of presets to get started
Large content (35+GB) behind the Instrument to generate sounds
Amazing for pads and sound design
*Dark Matter 2 technical features and facts:*
35+GB of state of the art String Audio original sample material (21GB using Kontakt's lossless sample storage compression).
All sample content of Dark Matter 1 (owners of Dark Matter 1 don't need to re-download it) plus 15+GB of brand new sample content  (11GB using Kontakt's lossless sample storage compression)
5000+ high-quality samples
6 layers
340+ pre-programmed Snapshots
Main Engine: Individual layer controls for pitch, volume, pan, solo, mute, effects bypass, layer lock, adsr, layer boost and cut, pan and amp LFO send
Powerful randomize function
Dedicated "Motion Engine": Arpeggiator, Pan and Amp LFO
Dedicated "Color Engine": six separate convolvers, 120+ convolution Impulse Responses, Randomize function
Dedicated "Effect Engine": skreamer, lo-fi, chorus, tape saturation, delay, chorus and distortion (controlled by the modulation wheel, Randomize function
Dedicated brand new "Reamp Engine": add punch and saturation to each layer and boost low, mid and hi frequencies.

Requires the FULL retail version (sold separately) of Kontakt 5.5.1.
This library is NOT supported by the FREE Kontakt Player.

Pricing:
DARK MATTER 2 : Discounted Intro Price $149 (Regular Price $169)
Promotion ends June 12

DARK MATTER 2 UPGRADE (Only for owners of Dark Matter 1) Discounted Intro Price $69 (Regular Price $89)
Promotion ends June 12

More can be found here:
http://www.stringaudio.com/darkmatter2?tracking=593254cb9ed9b (Dark Matter 2 (STRING AUDIO web site))

All Links to String Audio website are affiliate Links.


----------



## Thorsten Meyer

Adding some Kush plugins from Kush Audio to the mix and using Tantra from Dmitry Sches Audio Software in combination with http://www.stringaudio.com/darkmatter2?tracking=593254cb9ed9b (Dark Matter 2 (STRING AUDIO web site))


----------



## catsass

Thorsten Meyer said:


> Adding some Kush plugins from Kush Audio to the mix and using Tantra from Dmitry Sches Audio Software in combination with https://www.stringaudio.com/darkmatter2 (Dark Matter 2 (STRING AUDIO web site))


Cool!
(You should update Tantra to v1.13 )


----------



## Thorsten Meyer

Thank you catsass, I updated to Tantra *1.13*


----------



## Thorsten Meyer

Dark Matter 2 with Objeq Delay and Kush Plugins


----------



## Thorsten Meyer




----------



## Thorsten Meyer

Doing some combination of Dark Matter 2 and Thrill right now.


----------



## Thorsten Meyer

Here is how you would upgrade to http://www.stringaudio.com/darkmatter2?tracking=593254cb9ed9b (Dark Matter 2) which is only available for owners of Dark Matter (one)


Purchasing the https://www.stringaudio.com/darkmatter2_upgrade?tracking=593254cb9ed9b (Dark Matter 2 upgrade)(there is a special price until June, 12th)
Download Dark Matter 2 (upgrade) from your user area
Extract Dark Matter 2 archives
Copy the folder “Dark Matter 2” inside the original “Dark Matter 1” folder
Copy the new additional snapshots as instructed (varies by OS used)
batch resave
done
I did copy the content of the Dark Matter 2 folder into my Dark Matter folder and got this:


----------



## byzantium

Thanks very much Thorsten. That was quick!

So in your picture above, under 'Instruments' will be found the original 'Black' 'Grey' and 'White' folders which contain the nki files for Dark Matter (1) ? (and they continue to work fine I presume after DM2 install)

And then do you copy the Dark Matter 2 sample files (or folder) into the Dark Matter (1) 'Samples' folder shown above in your picture?

(Small point, but you were saying to copy the Dark Matter 2 folder under Dark Matter 1 but I don't see it in your picture)

Thanks very much.


----------



## Thorsten Meyer

byzantium said:


> Thanks very much Thorsten. That was quick!
> 
> So in your picture above, under 'Instruments' will be found the original 'Black' 'Grey' and 'White' folders which contain the nki files for Dark Matter (1) ? (and they continue to work fine I presume after DM2 install)
> 
> And then do you copy the Dark Matter 2 sample files (or folder) into the Dark Matter (1) 'Samples' folder shown above in your picture?
> 
> Thanks very much.


Yes, I left the Instrument folder of Dark Matter (one) untouched see below image. All works for for me)


----------



## pfmusic

Thorsten Meyer said:


> Yes, I left the Instrument folder of Dark Matter (one) untouched see below image. All works for for me)



Looks the same in my folder too


----------



## Rohann

Thorsten Meyer said:


> Doing some combination of Dark Matter 2 and Thrill right now.


Any opinion of how the two compare? I'm awfully curious.


----------



## Thorsten Meyer

Rohann said:


> Any opinion of how the two compare? I'm awfully curious.



Both http://www.stringaudio.com/darkmatter?tracking=593254cb9ed9b (Dark Matter (one)) and http://www.stringaudio.com/darkmatter2?tracking=593254cb9ed9b (Dark Matter 2) allow you to generate cinematic sounds and textures. Both Libraries have a slightly different approach and deliver you different results. It is not that you buy Dark Matter 2 and you have the same sounds that are available in Dark Matter (one). It makes sense to buy both.

I found that I have more control on the results I am getting with Dark Matter 2 as I can select the sound/instrument that is loaded into a layer. With Dark Matter (one) I would load a preset and manipulate and then work with the parameter or randomize it.


----------



## Rohann

Thorsten Meyer said:


> Both http://www.stringaudio.com/darkmatter?tracking=593254cb9ed9b (Dark Matter (one)) and http://www.stringaudio.com/darkmatter2?tracking=593254cb9ed9b (Dark Matter 2) allow you to generate cinematic sounds and textures. Both Libraries have a slightly different approach and deliver you different results. It is not that you buy Dark Matter 2 and you have the same sounds that are available in Dark Matter (one). It makes sense to buy both.
> 
> I found that I have more control on the results I am getting with Dark Matter 2 as I can select the sound/instrument that is loaded into a layer. With Dark Matter (one) I would load a preset and manipulate and then work with the parameter or randomize it.


I meant between Thrill and the Dark Matter series. It seems as if Dark Matter is more on the "evolving soundscape" side with punctuations or interesting textures, whereas Thrill is more of a "Hollywood" sounding, less-paramater-controllable instrument.


----------



## Thorsten Meyer




----------



## Thorsten Meyer

Rohann said:


> I meant between Thrill and the Dark Matter series. It seems as if Dark Matter is more on the "evolving soundscape" side with punctuations or interesting textures, whereas Thrill is more of a "Hollywood" sounding, less-paramater-controllable instrument.


I did do a reply while was in the mountains. ) See above Rohann I used both in combination


----------



## Rohann

Thorsten Meyer said:


> I did do a reply while was in the mountains. ) See above Rohann I used both in combination


Thanks, I saw that. Did you use Dark Matter more as the backdrop then?


----------



## Thorsten Meyer

Rohann said:


> Thanks, I saw that. Did you use Dark Matter more as the backdrop then?


In this case yes, should I post an overview video on the 4 different tracks used?


----------



## Thorsten Meyer

String Audio has released new bundles called http://www.stringaudio.com/darkmatter_bundle?tracking=593254cb9ed9b (Dark Matter Bundle) (Affiliate Link) combining Dark Matter 1 and Dark Matter 2. Both Dark Matter products are unique in the market and provide great value, see also Dark Matter 2 review and the included videos above.
http://www.stringaudio.com/darkmatter_bundle?tracking=593254cb9ed9b (<br />
<div class="bbImageWrapper js-lbImage" title="DM1DM22boxes.jpg"
data-src="https://i0.wp.com/www.strongmocha.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/06/DM1DM22boxes.jpg?w=1280" data-lb-sidebar-href="" data-lb-caption-extra-html="" data-single-image="1">
<img src="https://i0.wp.com/www.strongmocha.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/06/DM1DM22boxes.jpg?w=1280"
data-url="https://i0.wp.com/www.strongmocha.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/06/DM1DM22boxes.jpg?w=1280"
class="bbImage"
data-zoom-target="1"
style=""
alt="DM1DM22boxes.jpg"
title=""
width="" height="" />
</div>)


----------



## sostenuto

Watching with some interest, yet remain hesitant to go with new GUI. Not sayin it's not a good one, but a very different one. Will stay open to comparative reviews and comments if it offers notable benefits over main alternatives.
Thank-you for detailed reviews and comments!


----------



## Thorsten Meyer

sostenuto said:


> Watching with some interest, yet remain hesitant to go with new GUI. Not sayin it's not a good one, but a very different one. Will stay open to comparative reviews and comments if it offers notable benefits over main alternatives.
> Thank-you for detailed reviews and comments!



I found that the new Dark Matter 2 GUI is even easier to use compared to the GUI of Dark Matter 1. What I liked the most is that I could combine more layer and more important select the used sound per layer.


----------



## sostenuto

Thorsten Meyer said:


> I found that the new Dark Matter 2 GUI is even easier to use compared to the GUI of Dark Matter 1. What I liked the most is that I could combine more layer and more important select the used sound per layer.



Precisely the type of info needed to get past really 'fuzzy' resistance. Not picking on Dark Matter, as having similar concern going with Dronar, and even simpler GUI ....


----------



## Thorsten Meyer

sostenuto said:


> Precisely the type of info needed to get past really 'fuzzy' resistance. Not picking on Dark Matter, as having similar concern going with Dronar, and even simpler GUI ....



ok, make a suggestion do you want a different type of walkthrough video or in written form?


----------



## sostenuto

Thorsten Meyer said:


> ok, make a suggestion do you want a different type of walkthrough video or in written form?



Appreciate your willingness to help! Best for me to go back over present reviews/videos again carefully ... to see what specifics remain of concern. Can respond to you much better then. It is honestly as simple as habit using the GUI, and habits are not trivial to change .....


----------



## Thorsten Meyer

sostenuto said:


> Appreciate your willingness to help! Best for me to go back over present reviews/videos again carefully ... to see what specifics remain of concern. Can respond to you much better then. It is honestly as simple as habit using the GUI, and habits are not trivial to change .....


Let me know and I will see if I can generate additional content for your guidance.


----------



## Rohann

Thanks for the help again. I think I may spring for the bundle as I'm curious as to how DM1's engine affects sounds differently.

The process of figuring out the difference between DM2 and DM1+2 was a bit confusing but I think I get it now .


----------



## Thorsten Meyer

Rohann said:


> Thanks for the help again. I think I may spring for the bundle as I'm curious as to how DM1's engine affects sounds differently.
> 
> The process of figuring out the difference between DM2 and DM1+2 was a bit confusing but I think I get it now .



great


----------

